# Thieves suck



## KKDONOVAN (Aug 26, 2010)

So I wonder if can I write off a 125 dollar donation to the Sorryasses of Pensacola charity.....Yep lock up your batteries, someone went into my boat in my yard and stole the brand new walmart special that i didnt even get to use...Merry Christmas!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

thieves are dumb they probably seen something else they liked and will probably be back to try their luck again.run a drop cord with a flood light with a motion sensor on it and light up their lives


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Buy yourself a game camera and put it out , then at least u will have a pic to show police with date and time they came by. Get one of the blackout one's and they will never know it is out. Hope you bust there sorry ass.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

go to the we buy battery places, esp the ones on Fairfield, my buddy's company he works for had some stolen outta their tow trucks and they found them there. if you have a recipt the serial numbers will match


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya, it amazes me what some people do.
It snowed at my house. so I went out with my snow blower to clean the drive and sidewalks up,
My wife said she needed some air in her tires, so I did that while I was in my barn too.
I have a 9000 Watt Generator to run the house if we lose power, I had just filled it with gas in October before I went to Montana Elk hunting, so it would be all set for my Wife if she needed it. I hadn't started it in a while so i figured that I would start it and let it run a while to charge the battery up.
I put the choke on and hit the starter, and it wont start, and it always fires right up. I just happened to glance at the gas gauge and it showed empty, someone stole 7 gallons of gas out of it, I couldn't believe it.

Kevin


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Kevin, that sounds like a relative. Anything else missing ?
What is Vicksburg near ? I used to live in Charlevoix when I was a kid. (early 60s)
All that snow was fun when I was 9 but wouldn't want to deal with it now.
That really sucks about the OP's battery. What part of town ? Not that it matters, it's happening everywhere.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Kevin, that sounds like a relative. Anything else missing ?
> What is Vicksburg near ? I used to live in Charlevoix when I was a kid. (early 60s)
> All that snow was fun when I was 9 but wouldn't want to deal with it now.
> That really sucks about the OP's battery. What part of town ? Not that it matters, it's happening everywhere.


 
We really don't have any relatives close by, I haven't noticed anything else missing, but I am going to take a better look now. I have a ton of tools, I didn't even realize that someone had been in my barn until the gas was all gone out of the Generator, and I know it was full before I went to MT hunting.

I live just south of Kalamazoo.

Kevin


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to that battery guy at Hollywood and Fairfield. He's offering cash for batteries, causing these crackheads to steal them left and right!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I just purchased addition camera system from Amazon made by Zmodo. Got 8 cameras and 500 GB DVR for $300. Works very well. You may want to look into something like this for the future.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

cam you post a link to that? sounds like exactly what I've been looking for


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

bait them up with some nice stuff theyll see and wait up with a shotgun. its kinda like hunting.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=zmodo

Above is the link to the different camera packages offerred by Zmodo. Night Owl, Lorex and Swann are other brands you may want to look at. If you install them the first thing you need to do is inform the neighbors. Then post a sign that states there is a surveillance located on the property. The whole idea about cameras is to keep honest people honest.

Do not buy the 4 camera/4 channel DVR. Get the eight.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

jakec said:


> bait them up with some nice stuff theyll see and wait up with a shotgun. its kinda like hunting.


Don't do it, it's considered pre meditated :thumbdown:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

If you just shoot em in the knees is it still premeditated? What if you just happen to run them over with your truck? What if you just happen to be cleaning your samuari (spelled wrong i think) sword and hack their arms off at the shoulder? I bet those sobs woudnt steal stuff in other countries where your actually able to give em what they got coming. Stealing your stuff is premeditated so i think you should be allowed to premeditate stopping them.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

You can only shoot the little bastards if you think your life is threatened.

:2guns::gun_bandana: :no::yes::no:


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

that's where it could get tricky, I know I read a statue not long ago that said you can shoot to stop certain felonies too, and I swear burglary was on that list, if I get a chance I'll find it later


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

jake c i like your style, id have trip wires running to a bunch of empty beer cans right outside my bedroom window with a big stick beside my door .the bastard would be begging me to call the cops


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Come on now, you know it's against the law to hunt over a "baited" field!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Another thing folks can try, that I utilized in the past is sensors...I had 4 wireless sensors placed around my property, if sensor one goes off i know somebodys at the main drive, if it beeps twice theres something at my back pasture, if it beeps three times somethings at my barn...worked great! So if at 0300 a sensor goes off next to my boat, I am putting my boots on grabbing a baseball bat or scatter gun. Radio shack carries economic models or google Dakota Alerts...happy hunting


----------

